# Transitioning to big girl bed



## Greenowl (Jun 5, 2016)

For several reasons I have been co sleeping since day one. 


Now she has hit one and my bed is crowded. She rolls, kicks, etc. Sharing a bed is no longer easy. 

She likes to use breast milk as her fall asleep tool. Even with using that she will cry until she passes out with me holding her. Today I tried transitioning her during nap time. I warmed up some milk in her sippy cup, let her get really tired, laid her in her crib. She cried and cried. Then stopped and started playing. During all this I just sat in her room quietly. I tried for half an hour. She ended up perking herself up and being wide awake. As I type this she is in her pack n play entertaining herself. 

In the past she has fallen asleep on her own in her pack n play without a fight playing by herself. 

How can I get her to sleep in her own bed successfully? I understand this can take a few weeks/ months. Thank you.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you tried this at nighttime instead of nap? I find nighttime sleep is kind of inevitable so it can be a bit easier. I am slowly moving my toddler into her crib a bit more, hoping to get her used to sleeping on her own and then swapping to a sidecar with toddler rail. So far my DD will fall asleep in the crib at night and stay for up to 3 hours. Next step is to try putting her back in after she wakes.


----------

